# Operating Nashua Wood Stove



## SWaly (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm new to Wood Burning Stoves. I bought a little farm recently and the home came with a Nashua wood stove. I'm not sure of the model but looks very much like this picture...including the side ducts. 
There is a blower on the back of this stove. I can't seem to find a switch. There is a cord and have tried to follow the cord and looked but can't seem to find one. I'm not even sure it works but would like to see if I need to buy a new blower or how to operate it.
Thanks!


----------



## c47jumper (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a Nashua that looks exactly like yours, I don't have the model number but can get it for you. I just bought my grandparent's place and am restoring their old Nashua, The blower was used to pump extra warm air through the duct work and often into another room. My grandpa had a pipe run through the back wall into a living room. I have sealed up that wall so don't plan to run the blower on mine. If you are just heating one room, the blower would help, but not needed in my opinion. Of course  I am fully new to wood burners so I for sure can be wrong. 

 I do have  question for you that maybe you could help with. Mine on the inside of the door where the rope seal sits has holes for maybe some sort of track, mine is missing, and  I don't remember what went there, but mine just had the rope pop riveted directly to the door, which can't be right. Mind if I get a pic of the inside of your door and the seal area? I will get you a couple pics of mine and the data plate.


----------



## SWaly (Dec 6, 2021)

c47jumper said:


> I have a Nashua that looks exactly like yours, I don't have the model number but can get it for you. I just bought my grandparent's place and am restoring their old Nashua, The blower was used to pump extra warm air through the duct work and often into another room. My grandpa had a pipe run through the back wall into a living room. I have sealed up that wall so don't plan to run the blower on mine. If you are just heating one room, the blower would help, but not needed in my opinion. Of course  I am fully new to wood burners so I for sure can be wrong.
> 
> I do have  question for you that maybe you could help with. Mine on the inside of the door where the rope seal sits has holes for maybe some sort of track, mine is missing, and  I don't remember what went there, but mine just had the rope pop riveted directly to the door, which can't be right. Mind if I get a pic of the inside of your door and the seal area? I will get you a couple pics of mine and the data plate.


I'm sorry I didn't get back sooner. I JUST got back from my camp. I plan on getting back up there soon. I will get a pic of the inside of door. I did look this over a while ago but can't recall holes that you describe. I need to get back up there soon so will do this. 

Regarding my blower, I did try it and it kicked on after it got so hot. It was really running well. It really distributed the heat well and was able to use another small fan to heat a much larger area. I was impressed. But after about 2-3 hours, it stated making a horrendous noise...fan bearing or something like that. I ended up turning it off. I took it off and tried cleaning it up and such. There was a lot of resistance when I moved the fan manually. So, I'm assuming bearings are shot and will have to find a replacement fan.


----------



## Clive Robinson (Dec 22, 2021)

SWaly said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get back sooner. I JUST got back from my camp. I plan on getting back up there soon. I will get a pic of the inside of door. I did look this over a while ago but can't recall holes that you describe. I need to get back up there soon so will do this.
> 
> Regarding my blower, I did try it and it kicked on after it got so hot. It was really running well. It really distributed the heat well and was able to use another small fan to heat a much larger area. I was impressed. But after about 2-3 hours, it stated making a horrendous noise...fan bearing or something like that. I ended up turning it off. I took it off and tried cleaning it up and such. There was a lot of resistance when I moved the fan manually. So, I'm assuming bearings are shot and will have to find a replacement fan.


I’m replacing the gaskets for the first time on a Nashua. I’d also like to see the inside just to check if the gasket placement on my stove is correct. Also do you know the gasket size? I can find that information readily. Thanks!


----------



## SWaly (Dec 24, 2021)

I've attached pictures of the inside of the door of my Nashua. I was in kind of a rush and didn't get a chance to clean this up before taking these but I hope I got what you need. let me know. I'm planning on going up next weekend.


----------



## JimWC (Jan 23, 2022)

SWaly said:


> I'm new to Wood Burning Stoves. I bought a little farm recently and the home came with a Nashua wood stove. I'm not sure of the model but looks very much like this picture...including the side ducts.
> There is a blower on the back of this stove. I can't seem to find a switch. There is a cord and have tried to follow the cord and looked but can't seem to find one. I'm not even sure it works but would like to see if I need to buy a new blower or how to operate it.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 286114


We also have an old Nashua wood stove, looks just like yours!  We had a manual but can't locate it.  I'm not an expert in wood stoves, but from what I can tell, the blower on this unit is very powerful.  Room air is drawn into a cavity between the firebox and the outer wall, and then forced out.  When the stove is hot, the air coming out of the side vents can be 180 degrees or higher, which is similar to a furnace!  The newer ones seem to have fans that simply blow air across the top of the stove, slightly heating it up but not very effectively.  So, my recommendation is to take the blower to a mechanic and see if the bearings can be replaced, or maybe it just needs lubrication.  But don't discard it!  By the way, my blower doesn't have a switch - you just plug it in to turn it on.  I really love my stove, even though it's not very effiicient.  But it throw alot of heat!  (If I can fin the manual, I'll get in touch with you.)


----------



## bholler (Jan 23, 2022)

JimWC said:


> We also have an old Nashua wood stove, looks just like yours!  We had a manual but can't locate it.  I'm not an expert in wood stoves, but from what I can tell, the blower on this unit is very powerful.  Room air is drawn into a cavity between the firebox and the outer wall, and then forced out.  When the stove is hot, the air coming out of the side vents can be 180 degrees or higher, which is similar to a furnace!  The newer ones seem to have fans that simply blow air across the top of the stove, slightly heating it up but not very effectively.  So, my recommendation is to take the blower to a mechanic and see if the bearings can be replaced, or maybe it just needs lubrication.  But don't discard it!  By the way, my blower doesn't have a switch - you just plug it in to turn it on.  I really love my stove, even though it's not very effiicient.  But it throw alot of heat!  (If I can fin the manual, I'll get in touch with you.)


Most of these blowers are just off the shelf items and you can simply order them or a comperable one from places like McMaster Carr Grainger etc


----------



## SWaly (Jan 24, 2022)

bholler said:


> Most of these blowers are just off the shelf items and you can simply order them or a comperable one from places like McMaster Carr Grainger etc


I've researched replacement blowers and can find ones that fit. But I have a couple of questions - 1) The one I have would turn on automatically - I assume once the burner reached a certain temperature. Am I wrong? 2) If I'm correct, is it safe to get a blower that doesn't have this control? 3) If I'm correct, what else do I need to get with the motor to make it work safely? 4) Is there anything else I need to be aware of to purchase the proper blower?


----------



## SWaly (Jan 24, 2022)

JimWC said:


> We also have an old Nashua wood stove, looks just like yours!  We had a manual but can't locate it.  I'm not an expert in wood stoves, but from what I can tell, the blower on this unit is very powerful.  Room air is drawn into a cavity between the firebox and the outer wall, and then forced out.  When the stove is hot, the air coming out of the side vents can be 180 degrees or higher, which is similar to a furnace!  The newer ones seem to have fans that simply blow air across the top of the stove, slightly heating it up but not very effectively.  So, my recommendation is to take the blower to a mechanic and see if the bearings can be replaced, or maybe it just needs lubrication.  But don't discard it!  By the way, my blower doesn't have a switch - you just plug it in to turn it on.  I really love my stove, even though it's not very effiicient.  But it throw alot of heat!  (If I can fin the manual, I'll get in touch with you.)


I did try to lube with a SAE 20W oil. It was very awkward to do because of the location of the ports to do this so I took the blower off of the burner to do this. I don't know if I did something wrong but a little oil leaked through the motor cage. (I only put about 10 drops in per port.) I reinstalled the blower and plugged it in but it hasn't turned on since. I am going to get a replacement blower. I think I'm going to keep this one &  tinker with this one for a spare.


----------



## bholler (Jan 24, 2022)

SWaly said:


> I've researched replacement blowers and can find ones that fit. But I have a couple of questions - 1) The one I have would turn on automatically - I assume once the burner reached a certain temperature. Am I wrong? 2) If I'm correct, is it safe to get a blower that doesn't have this control? 3) If I'm correct, what else do I need to get with the motor to make it work safely? 4) Is there anything else I need to be aware of to purchase the proper blower?


The blower probably doesn't have that control.  It is most likely a separate snap switch.  Is there an info plate on the blower itself?


----------



## SWaly (Jan 24, 2022)

bholler said:


> The blower probably doesn't have that control.  It is most likely a separate snap switch.  Is there an info plate on the blower itself?


The blower tag is kind of worn. I've attached a picture.  The numbers at the top are 4C 447 (top left) & 4C 448 (top right).  I've attached another pic that shows the power cord goes into a small box. I wasn't sure if this contains the fan controller or not. 
If I don't need this controller to operate safely, then I might hook this up with a switch or just plug in once burner get up to temp. Thoughts?


----------



## bholler (Jan 24, 2022)

SWaly said:


> The blower tag is kind of worn. I've attached a picture.  The numbers at the top are 4C 447 (top left) & 4C 448 (top right).  I've attached another pic that shows the power cord goes into a small box. I wasn't sure if this contains the fan controller or not.
> If I don't need this controller to operate safely, then I might hook this up with a switch or just plug in once burner get up to temp. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 290574
> View attachment 290575


Did you search for that dayton blower number?


----------



## bholler (Jan 24, 2022)

And yes you can operate safely without the temperature switch


----------



## SWaly (Jan 24, 2022)

bholler said:


> Did you search for that dayton blower number?


I did. What I found was this was discontinued and replaced with the Dayton 1TDR3 (or 1TDR3A) blower.  It appears to look very similar.  There are a couple of manufacturers like Fasco that supposedly make direct replacements for the Dayton.  I assume they would be comparably reliable. Is that a safe assumption?


----------



## bholler (Jan 24, 2022)

SWaly said:


> I did. What I found was this was discontinued and replaced with the Dayton 1TDR3 (or 1TDR3A) blower.  It appears to look very similar.  There are a couple of manufacturers like Fasco that supposedly make direct replacements for the Dayton.  I assume they would be comparably reliable. Is that a safe assumption?


Yes it's very common that original part numbers were discontinued but there are almost always direct replacements


----------



## begreen (Jan 24, 2022)

That's a standard Grainger fan motor. You need to remove the blower unit from the stove to oil it. The armature should be parallel to the ground or floor so that the oil flows to the bearing felt. However, given its age, it may need more than just oiling. 

If there is no temperature control or speed control one can be added. Grainger has both in their catalog.


----------

